# Any ALS Foods other than Canidae?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eagle Pack Holistic has varieties that are all life stages. I know the chicken is.... 
www.eaglepack.com Be sure to access the Holistic line. They have much better ingredients.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I think Fromm Four Star is also "all life stages". There's a Golden Breeder around here who has Fromm Salmon al la Veg on her recommended foods to feed puppies.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Taste of the Wild is an all-life stages food.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Ash said:


> Taste of the Wild is an all-life stages food.


you beat me to it! I have done TONS of food research in the past few days (switching from the new Canidae ALS) & have ordered the TOTW High Prairie blend. it is ALS & grain free, protien on the HP is 32%

petfooddirect.com is out of this one, i ordered from doggiefood.com


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

here is a link to maybe find a retailer for the dry Merrick...they have alot of different ALS flavors..good luck...I use it for my 4 mo old and also use the canned for both the puppy and 3 year old...
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/locator/


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone!! I will look into them. Libby is the one I am worried about-- and obviously I want Murphy to be on a puppy food but if an ALS works, then thats good too! 

We had Libby on Merrick until we moved down here and then we couldn't find it and we were out of food (the first day down here) so that's when we switched her. I looked and saw somewhere about 30 miles from here that sells dry merrick so I might have to look into that. 

I am also going to look into some of the other ones mentioned. 

I appreciate it!!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Just when I thought I'd read it all, Canidae is introducing grain free ALS.
http://canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-als/dry.html I may try that when I'm out of my stock pile. I think there's one other grain free Canidae as well. I was on the website to check the ingredient list on the new stuff & now there's more new stuff!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dalton's mom said:


> Just when I thought I'd read it all, Canidae is introducing grain free ALS.
> http://canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-als/dry.html I may try that when I'm out of my stock pile. I think there's one other grain free Canidae as well. I was on the website to check the ingredient list on the new stuff & now there's more new stuff!


I just saw that earlier and was waiting to read up on it....there is 2 different kinds as well..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Merrick now has a grain free version also. I got a sample in the mail and Bama loved it. But my store isnt carrying it.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought that you couldn't feed a puppy grain free?? Can you?? Right now I'm looking at the Merrick, Taste of the Wild, and Fromms. Fromms and Merrick I have to drive at least 30 miles for and Taste of the Wild is at the same place that we currently get Libby's food from. She is getting groomed there on Tuesday and I'll ask them if they have any reccomendations too.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Everything I've read says not to do grain free for puppies unless absolutely neccessary. The concern is the high protein levels.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> Unfortunatley DH had his military pay get all messed up and I work for a temp agency and things of course all fell apart right after getting Murphy so for right now I have a bit of a dilema.
> 
> Is there any other All Life Stages Foods that I can feed both dogs? Libby never did well on Canidae and I really would like to keep her grain free but I know that is impossible with the puppy. They are both almost out of food and I really can't afford to buy both foods right now
> 
> ...


Thought you were talking about Lou Gehrig's Disease.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Judi said:


> Thought you were talking about Lou Gehrig's Disease.


 
Yeah-- I've thought that before when I see 'ALS' written like that. So many acronyms!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's fine that there is so much research on Cancer but I wish there was more on ALS.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Dalton's mom said:


> Just when I thought I'd read it all, Canidae is introducing grain free ALS.
> http://canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-als/dry.html I may try that when I'm out of my stock pile. I think there's one other grain free Canidae as well. I was on the website to check the ingredient list on the new stuff & now there's more new stuff!


%&*$#%^! I just ordered new TOTW because Blush needs to be grain-free. I hadn't found the new Canidae until this thread.

The grain-free Canidae & TOTW High Prairie are very similar except that Canidae is an animal fat (which is preferred) where TOTW is canola oil...


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I also feed the Orijen for large breed puppies and as far as i know it is the only grain free with low levels of calcium. It's not the protein for puppies its the calcium you need to watch and orijen is 1.3%. Taste of the wild is something like 2.1% and not sure about fromms or the new Canidae i think the calcium on the new canidae grain free is 1.2% which is nice and low. So you can feed the orijen or canidae to the puppy. My pup is now 10 mos and has been on it since 3 months


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Just so you know, I had fed Chase Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (salmon) for several months until I finally thought I would try another TOTW formula - I could not find the calcium/phosphorus amounts so I e-mailed them - here's the response:

It's actually the level of fat (energy) that needs to be reduced
(12-15%) in order to prevent too rapid of growth in large breed puppy.
Some people also recommend reduced protein and minerals.

Grain free products tend to be much higher in meat protein, thus,
minerals are also increased.

The Pacific Stream formula has 15% fat, and contains 1.9% calcium and
1.1% phosphorus.

The Wetlands and High Prairie formulas have 18% fat, and contain 2.1%
calcium and 1.4% phosphorus.

Let me know if you have additional questions.


Patricia L. Farrar, DVM
Veterinary Services
Diamond Pet Foods
Meta, Missouri 65058
573-229-4203

So for what it's worth, I would be careful of any of the TOTW in a young puppy because of the calcium phos levels. It didn't seem to hurt Chase though!

Diane


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Yes I remember reading they were a bit high although i use the high prarie as treats and she loves it!!! At what age can you up the calcium? SHe is now 10 months old. Would higher cal/phos be an issue anymore?? thanks


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Right now I'm leaning towards Merrick because I think that would be the best for both of them. Or if I can swing it, I'm just going to keep them both on what they currently are eating. I just need to do some smart budgeting and I might be able to pull it off. Thanks for all the advice and info. I really do appreciate it!!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm also not sure if Murphy is a large breed or not so he'd just have regular puppy food. I'm glad that I didn't give Libby Large Breed either because as a golden, she is really small and only turned out to be 45 lbs.. But with Murphy being a mix, I have no clue how big he is going to be.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

*In depth look at 2003 Petcurean pet food recall *
« *on:* August 24, 2008, 09:24:51 AM »
So many of this author's questions are still the same about every pet food recall:

http://holisticpetfood.wordpress.com:80/2008/08/23/an-in-depth-look-into-a-2003-recall/

An in-depth look into a 2003 recall
Posted on August 23, 2008 by holisticpetfood 
A reader asked me to comment on Petcurean’s Go! Natural Cat Food. I expected to review the ingredients, and will, in a separate post. But what I found was such an interesting case study into a very serious pet food recall, the FDA’s involvement, the research, and the company’s response, that I wrote an entirely different article. Here you go.

Petcurean is a Canadian pet food manufacturer founded in 1999. Their core values emphasize fresh farm grown, hormone free meat, with fresh, locally sourced fruits & vegetables. Their products are sold in the U.S., Canada, Asia and Europe. Their manufacturing process is low temperature, slow cook, and they do appear to market very fine, all natural pet foods.

They have been ranked as one of the Top Eight Dog Foods by the Whole Dog Journal every year since 2003, which I am curious about because of the story I am about to tell you. In 2004, after knowing of the recall in late 2003 and the not insignificant numbers of dog deaths, why do you give a small company a top rating? I know of one magazine that at least SAYS it does not allow advertising of any pet food that has been recalled. So their rating process is suspect, at the very least.

I want my readers to know that, while I have never, myself, used this pet food, you should not throw the baby out with the bathwater. Quality problems happen. What’s important is how the company deals with it. 

Please note that the incident in 2003 was the ONLY incident, it came out of a Merrick pet food manufacturing facility, and Petcurean was not at all impacted by the massive pet food recalls of 2007.

Recall in 2003

This natural health, green values-based company experienced a very unfortunate voluntary recall in 2003 where veterinarians persistently reported an association between this pet food and liver disease or liver failure in dogs. At the time, all lot codes were voluntarily withdrawn from the market and the FDA recommended that pet owners take their dogs to their vets to be checked for liver disease and anemia. 

Initially, the FDA classified this as a Class I recall, meaning there was potential for serious injury or death. Several months later, they re-classified it as a “Market Withdrawal”, meaning, the manufacturer had a minor violation, without evidence, that would not be subject to FDA legal action. This is because, as shown in court documents, a contamination or source of the problem was never found. BHA was found in the pet food — a preservative not listed on the label, and in a quantity higher than usual — but it was not believed that this was the cause of any problems. 

You may note that most natural, holistic pet foods companies avoid the use of BHA.

Petcurean initiated extensive independent testing of ingredients and production operations for Texas-manufactured product after receiving reports of symptoms. One single lot, the equivalent of 53 30-lb (dry pet food) bags was suspected as the source. This food was made at a Merrick Pet Food plant. Petcurean ceased making pet food at that plant. To this day, they retain control and oversight of their dry food manufacturing closer to their home base in Canada.

Legally, it was reported that thirteen dogs and cats were reported to have gotten sick and six died. Many of the pet owners filed a class action lawsuit against Petcurean and Pet Food Express, who marketed the food. (More legal info here). One dog owner whose dog survived wrote that 23 dogs died in the Bay area and that the suspected cause was a heavy metal, although it was never proven.

Lest you conclude that this was a small recall, Pet Food Express paid over $700,000 in refunds and veterinary bills to distressed pet owners.

The class action lawsuit was thrown out of court but it was reported that both companies settled individually with pet owners.

Pet Food Express later filed their own lawsuit against Petcurean, seeking reimbursement of the $700,000 it had paid out and several million dollars in lost revenue.

Petcurean’s attorney said, of this lawsuit:

“After many years of testing the food and review by some of the country’s top toxicologists and the food and drug administration, nothing has been found wrong with the pet food,” he said. “The case that goes to trial next week does not involve any claims of any pet owners but involves a business dispute that involves a pet food that was sold many years ago.”

Unfortunately, I have been unable to find the outcome of the Petfood Express lawsuit against Petcurean. If anyone knows anything, please steer me in the direction of a link.

Not involved in 2007 Menu Foods Recall

The Pet Food List provides the following, and you should note that it has been reported that Menu Foods, at the time, made 90% of canned pet foods in America, including some of the top holistic brands. Their involvement should never turn one away from the pet food because problems typically come out of one plant with flawed quality assurance or ingredient sourcing.

Petcurean Pet Nutrition (verified by company 3/31/07, updated 4/22/07)

Brands include Go! Natural, Foundations, Summit
Menu Foods manufactures wet food but are not involved in the recall
Dry foods manufactured at various Canadian Mills.
Neither wheat gluten nor rice protein concentrate is used in any Petcurean products. (from website 4/22/07)
Conclusion

Perhaps back in 2003, we American consumers were quite naive as to the FDA and pet food ingredients and toxic substances in pet foods. But after the 2007 recalls, we are all much more savvy.

I think that, any time you have documented stories of large numbers of animals dying from the same, very unusual disease (liver failure), you have to look at the pet food. That a toxic substance was never actually found does not surprise me. We learned in last year’s recall that researchers have to know what to go looking for. They may have some vast “survey” tests but if a contaminant falls out of the range of their experience, they’re not likely to find it.

I would have liked to know the source of the ingredients and whether or not any other products manufactured by Merrick were evaluated. 

Petcurean took a safe, legal route. Individual consumers appear to have been compensated. But I think it’s clear that, behind the scenes, they thought that one batch had a big problem. After all, they terminated their relationship with Merrick and have not trusted U.S. manufacturing, since. 

I hope that Pet Food Express was compensated and that SOMEBODY took Merrick to task for both including a contaminated ingredient and for adding something that wasn’t on the label (BHA). 

It makes those of us who care about the pet foods we feed our pets a bit more wary, seeing that this sort of thing can happen, that pets can die, and that it can fly under the radar without anyone finding the problem or taking responsibility for it.

Copyright 2008 Teresa Holladay
The Holistic Pet Food Blog at
http://IsYourPetFoodSafe.com
This article may be re-posted on other blogs as long as all the links and credits remain intact.

Filed under: pet food recalls, pet food safety | Tagged: Cat Food, dog food, merrick, Pet Food, pet food express, pet food recall, petcurean 









Logged *YesBiscuit!* Full Member






















Posts: 147










Charlie!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

That is just something i read on another forum about Merrick/Petcurean companies. Every now and then I look up the food i use for my dog just to see if anything is going on with the company and i found this.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I always look up the foods I choose. That was interesting but knowing that it was in 2003 that there was a problem, and not recently, makes me feel more confident that they have done something to fix the problem. I liked Merrick when we had Libby on it, we just didn't have access to it (close) when we moved here. I'm surprised that when I first researched Merrick, I never came across that information.


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

> Yes I remember reading they were a bit high although i use the high prarie as treats and she loves it!!! At what age can you up the calcium? SHe is now 10 months old. Would higher cal/phos be an issue anymore?? thanks


I honestly don't know the answer to that - Chase is 10 months old too -- like a few members of GRF have done, I have just ordered a nutrition consultation from Sabine Contreras at Better Dog Care (www.dogfoodproject.com) and expect the results the week of September 15 - so it'll be interesting to hear her recommendations. I just find grain-free gives firmer stools and my Cavalier's eyes aren't nearly as gunky on grain-free, but am not sure the really extremely high protein foods are necessary (like the 40% ones and so forth) unless you have a really active dog like in agility or tracking or herding or something. Or if they have some sort of medical condition that it would be good for (like cancer). I really liked TOTW (but wanted to switch formulas since I couldn't stand the fish smell after awhile!)

Diane


----------

